# Exchange HGVC points for Whistler Club Intrawest in February



## ccwu (Nov 22, 2010)

I never do nightly exchange with HGVC points.  My son wants to go to Whistler during the first February weekend.  I browsed the HGVC exhcange nightly timeshare.  there is one Club Intrawest by Whistler.  Wonder how difficult to get the exhcnage.

Or anyone has experience exchange for Hilton hotel.  There is a Hilton in Whistler, level 7.  I saw the chart is 2,000 for one night.  The guide book said that for 4 nights it is 6,800 points for the Hilton.  That is better than 8,000 HGVC points but it is still very high.  I hope to be able to exchange into Club Intrawest. 

Please advice.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 23, 2010)

ccwu said:


> I never do nightly exchange with HGVC points.  My son wants to go to Whistler during the first February weekend.  I browsed the HGVC exhcange nightly timeshare.  there is one Club Intrawest by Whistler.  Wonder how difficult to get the exhcnage.



If you're talking about this coming February, the Club Intrawest website shows that there is a 1BR unit available on Saturday, February 5th only - nothing before or after that day for well over a week before or after.  This is for CI members - I assume the same inventory is what's available for HGVC.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 23, 2010)

tashamen said:


> If you're talking about this coming February, the Club Intrawest website shows that there is a 1BR unit available on Saturday, February 5th only - nothing before or after that day for well over a week before or after.  This is for CI members - I assume the same inventory is what's available for HGVC.



HGVC OWNERS:  Is the inventory we CI owners see the same as what you see??


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 23, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> HGVC OWNERS:  Is the inventory we CI owners see the same as what you see??


Hard to tell, because the only way a HGVC owner can make a reservation is to call customer service and ask if a certain time is available.  There is nothing online for CI inventory for us.

Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 23, 2010)

It is pretty hard to get CI Intrawest in February on such short notice.  I might be able to it a year in advance using Elite Plus Status.  We have had the pleasure of staying at CI Intrawest for our anniversary two years ago as described in an earlier thread. 

I would suggest using HHonors points to book the Hilton Whistler.  There are plenty of openings at this time.  However, redeeming HGVC points for HHonors points usually not a very efficient use of HGVC points.  I would hope that you have over 200,000 HHonors points already in reserve. Going Global is the ideal use with HHonors.

If your main goal is skiing, you might also consider Embassy Suites Lake Tahoe.


----------



## akyam (Nov 23, 2010)

As a point of reference I recently (end of Oct) booked a 1 bdrm the weekend of Jan 27.  The prior 2 weekends were also available at the time - one of which was MLKJr wkend.  We ended up using our HGVC points to book.

I was quite surprised that anything was available since I had heard it was very difficult to book CI during the ski season and especially at only 3 months out.


----------



## ccwu (Nov 23, 2010)

tashamen said:


> If you're talking about this coming February, the Club Intrawest website shows that there is a 1BR unit available on Saturday, February 5th only - nothing before or after that day for well over a week before or after.  This is for CI members - I assume the same inventory is what's available for HGVC.



Thank you.  I called HGVC.  They do have February 5 for three nights. I guess it is too late to book for weekend.  They told me that just use HGVC nightly points for Club Intrwest.  No exchange fee.  Treat it as a HGVC resort.  Cool.  I will try to reserve for 2012 next year.  My son wants weekend.  He only wants to take a long weekend trip to ski Whistler from Seattle.  

I do not have 200,000 HHonor points yet.  I will have to convert the HGVC points to HHonor points if I want some. I just got a AMEX Surpass card, hoping to cummulate some points.  I will use it to pay the HGVC maintenance fee and upgrade I just got.  Thanks for the information.

Thanks fir akk the feedback and information.  I appreciate it.


----------



## JonathanIT (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a week in Whistler in a one-bedroom for the first week in February. I like to go early Feb each year, and with a little persistence, I always end up with what I need (except for this last year with the Olympics!  I decided to skip it).

Just book early and if what you want isn't available, be persistent and check frequently.  It is bound to open up eventually... and with a little luck you will catch it.  

The Club Intrawest Whistler is a GREAT property!  The location is superb, right next to the Fairmont, and even closer than the Four Seasons.  Such a great deal for HGVC points!!  Well worth the effort.


----------



## JonathanIT (Nov 30, 2010)

ccwu said:


> My son wants to go to Whistler during the first February weekend.


Are you still looking for the first week in Feb at the Club Intrawest Whistler?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 1, 2010)

I am pleasantly surprised to discover that several fellow Tuggers were able to book CI Whistler during ski season on such short notice.   The facility is fantastic and has a great location.  Have wonderful vacations.


----------



## JonathanIT (Dec 1, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I would suggest using HHonors points to book the Hilton Whistler.  There are plenty of openings at this time.  *However, redeeming HGVC points for HHonors points usually not a very efficient use of HGVC points.*  I would hope that you have over 200,000 HHonors points already in reserve. Going Global is the ideal use with HHonors.


This is actually good advice in this situation.  Even though the OP stated they did not have the points, I wanted to compare.  The ongoing mantra always seems to be "converting HGVC points to HHonors points is a waste", but in many cases it is a very valuable benefit.  I don't think most members even think about the option.

In this case, for six nights in February the best rate (refundable) I can find is the AAA rate of $272/night, with tax that makes for a total of $1,866 for six nights.  I compare with refundable rates, because award bookings are fully cancellable and changeable.

The cost of 225K HHonors points (based on an exchange rate of 25:1, and my annual MF&T on 9K HGVC pts) is approximately $945. That's nearly a 50% savings over paying for the hotel room!

In addition, if you are an HHonors Gold/Diamond member you would get free breakfast for two each day of your stay.  Daily housekeeping of course.  And the cash rate has a 14 day cancel policy vs. 24hrs for award stays.  You would even get stay credit for HHonors elite qualification.

I think this is one instance where it would be a wise use of HHonors exchange, if you really wanted to go to Whistler during peak ski season and could not get into CI.  Of course all of this highlights also what a great deal a 1BD at CI Whistler is for 3,400 HGVC points as well!


----------



## RoshiGuy (Dec 1, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> The ongoing mantra always seems to be "converting HGVC points to HHonors points is a waste", but in many cases it is a very valuable benefit.



I find the HH conversion to be a great benefit as well. I have an upcoming 4-night stay at the Waldorf in Key West (over NY's Eve) where the "value" is about 2X MF, which is similar to the example you cite.

Of course the best use of a TS is staying at a TS but I often do shorter (4-day) stays in different places, almost always at peak times, hence the HH conversion is very helpful. For our X-Mas trip we're doing 4 nights at HGVC Miami followed by 4 nights at the Casa Marina in Key West.


----------



## JonathanIT (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried to reach the OP of this thread, but didn't get any reply... I just cancelled my 7-night 1-Bedroom reservation at CI Whistler for Jan. 31-Feb. 7, 2011.

If you are looking for the first week in February (peak season!), you might be able to book it.  Good luck!


----------

